# Digit Unofficial Chat-Room [IRC]



## chinmay (Dec 11, 2005)

Disclaimer: *This Chat-Room isn't affiliated with Digit or Jasubhai Digital Media in any way. The server on which #thinkdigit channel is hosted also hosts the official Neowin chat-room but we are not connected wiith it in any way.*

I had previously seen a few thread on suggestions about startin a Digit Chat Room but it didn't turn out to be much of a success. So I  have registered a chatroom on the Stardock IRC server. You folks can join it if you want. Here are the details :-

 Server - *irc.stardock.com*

 Channel - *#thinkdigit*


For those who aren't familiar with IRC and don't know how to use it :-

Internet Relay Chat (IRC) is a form of instant communication over the Internet. It is mainly designed for group (many-to-many) communication in discussion forums called channels, but also allows one-to-one communication.

Wiki

Here is a small tutorial on how to use an IRC Client :-

I am using X-Chat as it is the easiest to use client and you don't need to remember IRC commands for it.

It can be downloaded here.

Note :- X-chat is a shareware and is free only for 30 days. So instead you can download a free build(Daemon404 build) here. It is almost similar to the paid X-Chat atleat I didn't see a difference 

The program is only 1.5mb and won't hurt dial-up users too.

Now once you have downlaoded and installed it you need to :-

* Launch the application.

*Click on X-Chat in the top bar

*Click On Server List

*Enter the information similarly as I have entered in the screnshot below :-

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/2549/hmm10or.jpg

* Add a Network and name it as digit or whatever you want.

*Then Click on the edit button and enter the settings as I have entered in the screenshot below :-

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/9784/hnnnnnnnn2lc.jpg

* Click on Close and then select Digit and click on Connect in Server list and you are done.

Happy Chatting 



Those who are facing problem or do not want to install IRC Clients you can directly enter the chat from here ==> **www.digitchat.uni.cc*

Once you reach there you will logged in with the nick 'digit-annon'. Just type '/NICK urdigitid' to display your digit id as your nick.

Note :-  You need to have the *Java Runtime Environment(JRE)* installed to use it.

The credit goes to ujjwal for making this Java Applet 

P.S. -> 

Please do not start a war on the IRC Client. If you like a particular IRC Client better than X-Chat you can happily use it and suggest it here but do not spoil the thread by pointing out cons of a particular client. 

If moderators and admins have problem with the thread feel free to PM Me.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice work, Let me join...


----------



## chinmay (Dec 11, 2005)

Well it_waaznt_me(batty) started this room as we were all pissed by the booters in the Yahoo conferences. But it wasn't taken seriously as everytime all the people used to leave the room it used to delete. So I talked with the admin of Stardock about it and got it registered officially.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 11, 2005)

irc.stardock.com

not able to connect yaar ...


----------



## chinmay (Dec 11, 2005)

Did you enter the information correctly as shown in the screenshot ? ... if yes then try different port... replace 6667 in server with 6000. Try some other similar numbers too. May be your ports are blocked by your ISP


----------



## chinmay (Dec 11, 2005)

Well guys, those who are facing problem or do not want to install IRC Clients you can directly enter the chat from here ==> **www.digitchat.uni.cc*

Once you reach there you will logged in with the nick 'digit-annon'. Just type '/NICK urdigitid' to display your digit id as your nick.

P.S. -> You need to have the Java Runtime Environment(JRE)  installed to use it.

The credit goes to ujjwal for doing this


----------



## desertwind (Dec 11, 2005)

Wonderful effort. I'd like to see all dgitizens there.


----------



## raasm287 (Dec 12, 2005)

I am joining it


----------



## planetcall (Dec 12, 2005)

I dont like the idea of having party at stardock server. Better register a channel at freenode.


----------



## chinmay (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, any specific reason you don't like the idea? Because its already running the official channels of famous sites like Neowin and I have never seen the server crapping up. 

And personally I have faced a lot of IRC booting and other problems on freenode servers.


----------



## planetcall (Dec 12, 2005)

It is because I have been using freenode and most of the opensource projects are running on freenode. Freenode signifies freedom and thats it. No specific reason and I have no objection to the channel being run on any server  I thought of doing it myself a few months ago but I saw it would be hard to manage it as I dont have the fulltime internet (lol Dataone) and the time to manage it. Though now there exists a #thinkdigit channel at Freenode server.
I strongly support the irc channel for digit. It would let many open up to a plethora of knowledge. Lol almost all of my pals use yahoo. shit! They say irc interface looks like msdos.lol! now they will be having a reason to use it.

You may use chatzilla extension of firefox if you dont have any irc client or dont know which one to select. chatzilla is much improved now and supports scripting.
*addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&id=16


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 12, 2005)

^^ 
Chatzilla extension of firefox offers less features.Chatzilla uses a lot of CPU usage (atleast in my old PC) and we all know abt FX's CPU usage as well.   *MIRC* is the best client but unfortunately it's not free. Even now I use MIRC for downloading stuffs.    Anyways I dont want to get into this-client-is-the-best sort of war in here.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 13, 2005)

Hehehehe me too joinin maybe next week when I get my Tata Indicom connection.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 14, 2005)

Me likes the DOS kinda IRC but is a n00b of its feature


----------



## valtea (Dec 14, 2005)

nice. will join too


----------



## popper1987 (Dec 14, 2005)

good work


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 23, 2005)

Has this become too unofficial ? It now requires a keyword ! wats it ?


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 25, 2005)

hey nice initiative this one is ive been in the chat room for quite a while now
and this seems a good prospect
and this a good reason to rejoice for the people 
who once cried hoarse for having a chat room for digit 
so people whay not get into here


----------



## shoegoe (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey chinmay, i've experienced some problem (too often). Presently it gives me a messege that "unable to connect channel ( invites only). And i wasnt able to post messege in the channel often( resolved now). today(on 25/12) i wasnt even able to login to irc server. I get request timed out. Since most of the websites wasnt opening today, the problem should be in dataone server..So the third prob doenst count but the first one is too much buggy

Awaithing reply


----------



## chinmay (Dec 25, 2005)

There wer some issues because I was tryin to experiment on something and i put the room on invites only by mistake. Everything is solved now.

Enjoy


----------



## kato (Dec 26, 2005)

@shoegoe the problem was with dataone server today not the problem of the irc site u guessed it right


----------



## Charley (Jan 22, 2006)

Is it still there? Havent been on this forum for some time now


----------



## desertwind (Jan 22, 2006)

Hmmm... I rarely see anyone other than chinmay there, these days


----------



## khin007 (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice work dude..congrats


----------



## mehulved (Jan 23, 2006)

Lately whenever I come there the room is empty. Does anyone go there?


----------



## anusoni (Apr 1, 2006)

hey awesome irc room back up...and i love IRC ..its soo much fun...gotta try it..


----------



## chinmay (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah, around five people joined in today. Seems like its active again. It'll be good if people keep joining. We can have some fun chatting in there


----------



## thecyclone2k (Apr 2, 2006)

okay, I am coming to flood it!


----------



## pickster (Apr 2, 2006)

good effort, now people come and join


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 2, 2006)

For those new to IRC, this might be of help.


----------



## pickster (Apr 2, 2006)

how do i set this up in trillian?
[edit] done with help for cyclone2k


----------



## vysakh (Apr 2, 2006)

i have joined. good work guyz.


----------



## chesss (Apr 3, 2006)

OPERA user simply click this: irc://irc.stardock.com/thinkdigit .
Or rightclick and save as bookmark! 
Another tip: assign a nickname 'digit', now whenever you want to join the channel, simply press shift+F2 and type digit. Done!


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 3, 2006)

hey,
members cooperte with chinmay.after all nice work takes tons of hard work.


@chinmay
hard work conquers all-great though insint it!!!!!!!1


----------



## vysakh (Apr 4, 2006)

whats wrong with the room now ?


----------



## chinmay (Apr 4, 2006)

Please be more elaborate about your queries if you are facing some problems with IRC. I really can't figure out what you are referring to. I just entered the room and its just fine


----------



## phatratt (Apr 5, 2006)

HOW about a shout box here on this site.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 5, 2006)

i think this must be made sticky to help the chatroom to register new members.by this way we contribute too.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 5, 2006)

One problem I faced is I came to the IRC channel and voice was needed to chat but no there to do so. And also my nick was being changed to user something something. I saw it happening to saurabh too.


----------



## chinmay (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, yeah, one of the OPs left the moderated room the other day and left it. Its not happening again. There won't be moderation in normal circumstances from now on. Regarding your nick being changed to guest id, it was because you had probably registered your id and did not enter the password. Sourabh's nick must have changed by mistake just like yours by not entering the password


----------



## Satissh S (Apr 15, 2006)

umm nice chat room there chinmay.. Thanks


----------



## mehulved (Apr 15, 2006)

I think the chat room iscoming back to life again. Old timers please return.


----------



## anubhav_har (Apr 16, 2006)

Working fine..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2006)

*bumpz*
Sorry for the bump...
Can people return to the IRC as before? It'd be good, please join


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 18, 2006)

yo people.. the chat room is calling.......


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey, we need the OPS back too


----------



## int86 (Aug 18, 2006)

Does anybody know how to connect IRC on my N3220. I can chat with help of a java app on yahoo.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2006)

*jmirc.sourceforge.net/
This one maybe?

*jmirc.sourceforge.net/faq.html
That has your 3220 too.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi! It would be really nice to see some traffic there.. What say people?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2006)

We now have the OPS back, thanks to Sourabh, and thanks Kalpik, Rollercoaster, int86 and Sathya for joining 

Bumpz # 2  >.>

Mistakes happen:
Gary4Gar joins too.
Tech_your_future always is present in it!


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 21, 2006)

^^^
hey did anyone forgot me
count me in


----------



## mehulved (Aug 21, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> We now have the OPS back, thanks to Sourabh, and thanks Kalpik, Rollercoaster, int86 and Sathya for joining
> 
> Bumpz # 2  >.>


<sob>You forgot someone who is online most of the time on the channel.</sob>


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2006)

Man... I followed you there  You were always in it!


----------



## kalpik (Aug 21, 2006)

This is not fair!! Nobody else interested?!


----------



## drsethi (Aug 21, 2006)

chinmay said:
			
		

> Well guys, those who are facing problem or do not want to install IRC Clients you can directly enter the chat from here ==> **www.digitchat.uni.cc*
> 
> Once you reach there you will logged in with the nick 'digit-annon'. Just type '/NICK urdigitid' to display your digit id as your nick.
> 
> ...


 My browser gave a security warning on this site and closed .


----------



## kalpik (Aug 21, 2006)

You can go to *www.ircatwork.com/ then enter your nickname, server as irc.stardock.com , channel as #thinkdigit and then press login.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2006)

Here are some good IRC clients instead:

*LeafChat*
*www.leafdigital.com/software/leafchat/

*mIRC*
*www.mirc.co.uk

*ViRC*
*www.visualirc.net/

*XChat*
*www.xchat.org/

and *HydraIRC*
*www.hydrairc.com/

You can also use _Opera_, just type irc://irc.stardock.com in your browser and the inbuilt IRC will start. Then type /join #thinkdigit to join the chatroom.
Get *Opera* --> *www.opera.com

In _Firefox_, get the *Chatzilla* extension for IRC
*addons.mozilla.org/firefox/16/

For Linux, use either *IRSSI* via the terminal. (Run _irssi_ in the Terminal)
Or use *Xchat* from *xchat.org

Alternatively, both windows and linux people can use _GAIM_. Thats a great software that supports all protocols like AOL, Y!, MSN, Gtalk/Jabber and IRC too.
Get *GAIM* here
*gaim.sourceforge.net

Server - irc.stardock.com
Room - #thinkdigit


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 21, 2006)

Digit Unoffical Irc.. Go Go Go


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 22, 2006)

using browser for IRC but how to change user name there!


----------



## mehulved (Aug 22, 2006)

There's a button called change nick on top. Click on it and change your nick name. Or easiest way is 
	
	



```
/nick <nickname
```


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

Gary4Gar, int86, rollercoaster are now active visitors. Kalpik visits us a lot too 

Also thanks to go, ahref, blackpearl, Indyan and eddie for visiting


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks man just glad to be part of the good stuff


----------



## ahref (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks QM for adding my id in the list. Earlier when I saw I was disappointed  to see that my name was not in list. I think you edited your post to add my name.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

Hehee I forgot a few members, cant remember all nicks  Visit often people


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 26, 2006)

there a bot in channel too..
who never leave channel 
is his qwerty. its now 5:21 but still he is in
great bot
sometimes he chats also but not like a bot


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2006)

>_>

Digit IRC - For the isomniacs...


----------



## casanova (Aug 26, 2006)

I am unable to login. It shows zero rooms available. I am using opera to connect. Can some1 explain how to join tis in opera in detail.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 26, 2006)

Chat => List rooms => account => new account => your name address and nick => in servers manually add irc.stardock.com => /join #thinkdigit


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 28, 2006)

hey can anyone tell me a couple of lite and feature rich irc clients form windows.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 28, 2006)

hey why there is no one in room now??


----------



## kalpik (Aug 28, 2006)

@rollercoaster, i think xchat is good enough. You could also try hydraIRC.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 28, 2006)

Rollercoaster - see the previous page too


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 30, 2006)

Yayz we are on a roll, frequent active chats with more than 4 members.

Kudoz to:
Sourabh for his frequent maximize and view of the irc window
Gary4Gar for coming often and helping or getting help
Expertanand (Anand_RF on the forum) for coming in active too
Int86 for coming in often
Rollercoaster for finally getting a client and being active in his online time
Mehul for all the help as usual always
and many more... credits:
multi, eddie, sathya and for those people who have escaped my mind's memory currently 

If you are missing your name here just add it


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 31, 2006)

its fun its cool its killer....

guys i really have a good time in the chat room.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 7, 2006)

why no ones comes there these days???
i barely see anyone other than mehul|away. so none to chat to


----------



## mehulved (Sep 8, 2006)

I am hardly there now-a-days not even in away. Busy with studies so don't have much time to chat. Don't know about others but still I met kalpik 2 days back and int yesterday. It seems people go away soon as no one is there. Bots like qwerty are away too.


----------



## freakitude (Sep 11, 2006)

koool.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmm guys /me also very busy.. So wont see me online much.. But you guys should keep it alive! Dont let it die!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 11, 2006)

Aah man hardly anyone's there on IRC now. I guess that's cos of absence of a person who will stay on full time. People come, don't see anyone and then go away.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2006)

i think we need to start a advertiment campain


----------



## int86 (Sep 12, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Aah man hardly anyone's there on IRC now. I guess that's cos of absence of a person who will stay on full time. People come, don't see anyone and then go away.


u r 100% right. earlier this job was done by QWERTY. but now he is busy in studies. i Always try but i know liitle about irc.


----------



## kalpik (May 27, 2007)

Ok guys.. Mehul has resurrected the IRC channel! Some changes:

Server: irc.freenode.net
Channel: #digit

Hoping to find renewed traffic in there! Common people! Lets get to know each other better 

P.S. Look at the first post in this thread for a tutorial on how to use IRC, or post here, we'l be glad to help out!


----------



## mehulved (May 27, 2007)

The channel's up and the details are covered by kalpik in previous post. 
I am usually around a lot of time on freenode and the previous channel had expired due to inactivity so created a new one on freenode.
Looking forward to seeing a few people there.


----------



## techno_funky (May 27, 2007)

I dont find the channel digit on freenode.


----------



## kalpik (May 27, 2007)

Its there! Me and mehul are there right now!


----------



## gary4gar (May 27, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Its there! Me and mehul are there right now!


I am also comming there!!!!


----------



## techno_funky (May 27, 2007)

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/6710/irchm5.png

Nope! Dont see it .


----------



## Sourabh (May 27, 2007)

Hey techno, check again! I'm getting a total of 3488 rooms at the moment. So you're obviously missing something. Just click Join button and enter digit.


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2007)

The room is not there. It was there at dawn today, but is isn't there right now.


----------



## gary4gar (May 27, 2007)

the room is up & running
currently me,mehul & aryayush are there in it.
someone else to join??


----------



## mehulved (May 27, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> Nope! Dont see it .


 I think it's needed to do some official registeration too with freenode staff to see it in search list. Anurag would have a better idea of that
BTW, the old thinkdigit room on stardock is up too now. I got it registered.


----------



## int86 (May 27, 2007)

Why so many people remembered it after a long time.


----------



## kalpik (May 27, 2007)

Hmm just open irc.freenode.net and type /join #digit


----------



## kalpik (May 28, 2007)

? I was there since 7-8 PM! And im there even now!


----------



## vevangapi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re:making friends*

hi any 1 wana be my friend?

hey Kalpik, you have time to sit all day on your PC!

HEY Kalpik where are u 4rm?

tell me about yourself and what u do in life?

hi int86 how are u?

Hey Azzu

Why So Boring?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 18, 2007)

who bumped a almost dead thread???
now the chat room have almost died.

there is no one present just a bloody bot

regulars like mehul & qwerty have stopped comming
guys come back!!


if anyone has trouble with IRC then post here.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2007)

yep the IRC is not active  ...


----------

